# Gunnar Nordahl



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

*Nome: Gunnar Nordahl*
Nazionalità: Svezia
Altezza: 182 cm
Peso: 90 kg







Nordahl nasce in Svezia a Hörnefors il 19 Ottobre 1921, vicino al Circolo Polare Artico.
Comincia la carriera quasi per scherzo a 16 anni, senza troppa convinzione, nella squadra della cittadina natia, i dilettanti dell’Hörnefors, e si rivela subito attaccante dalle eccezionali medie realizzative, segnando 40 reti in 37 partite.
Passa al Degefors e segna 56 gol su 77 partite.
Nel 1944 va nella squadra più importante della Svezia il Norrkoping, Gunnar all'inizio non voleva andarci anche perchè si giocava gratis in Svezia, quindi la Squadra per convincerlo gli offre un posto di lavoro come pompiere. In 5 anni e mezzo fa 93 gol in 95 partite.
Nel 1948 vince le Olimpiadi con la sua Svezia battendo in Finale la Jugoslavia per 3 a 1.
Nel 1949 viene in Italia, precisamente al Milan a 28 anni. Con i rossoneri vince 2 Scudetti e 2 Coppe Latine più 5 volte la Classifica Capocannonieri.
Detiene tutt'ora il Record di Reti segnate in un Campionato (35 nel campionato 1949-1950).
Ancora oggi il giocatore che segnato più gol con il Milan 221 in 268 partite. Tanti dicono che è stato il giocatore più potente che ha giocato in Serie A.
Chiude la sua carriera a Roma nel 1958 segnando 15 gol in 34 partite.
Con la Nazionale Svedese ha fatto 43 gol in 33 partite.

nel suo *Palmares* ci sono 10 titoli

Norrkping
Campionato: 1944-1945, 1945-1946, 1946-1947, 1947-1948
Coppa di Svezia: 1945

Milan
Campionato: 1950-1951, 1954-1955
Coppa Latina: 1950-1951, 1955-1956

Svezia
Olimpiadi: 1948

è stato uno dei Bomber Migliori di Sempre


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2013)

La sua storia parla per lui, una leggenda.


----------



## esjie (15 Aprile 2013)

16 anni? Adesso nemmeno la squadra della parrocchia ti prende se vuoi iniziare a 16 anni


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2013)

Solo due commenti?! Avanti Nordahl merita molto di più!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> 16 anni? Adesso nemmeno la squadra della parrocchia ti prende se vuoi iniziare a 16 anni


Per scherzo devi dire


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> 16 anni? Adesso nemmeno la squadra della parrocchia ti prende se vuoi iniziare a 16 anni



adesso massimo puoi iniziare a 10 anni


----------



## Jerry West (4 Settembre 2013)

Uno di quelli che al Milan non doveva venire, gentile concessione di tale Gianni Agnelli. Se non conoscete la sua storia, cercatela in giro su internet: c'è di mezzo il caro Gunnar, il semi sconosciuto Ploger e uno sgarbo, il primo forse, della Juve al Milan.

Ve la faccio breve, e perdonate le mie scarse capacità narrative: cominciamo

Il Milan aveva appena siglato un precontratto con il danese Ploger. Il segretario rossonero Giannotti venne spedito in danimarca e una volta raggiunto l'accordo con il giocatore tornò in Italia. Ploger sarebbe dovuto arrivare in treno per la fine di Dicembre. Alla stazione 
di Domodossola però, il nostro Ploger incontrò tale John Hansen, compagno di nazionale e già giocatore della Juventus il quale gli consigliò di lasciar perdere il Milan, che non vinceva uno scudetto da oltre 40 anni, e di seguirlo a Torino dove avrebbe guadagnato certo di più. Così, alla stazione di Milano Ploger trovò ad aspettarlo il milanista Busini e lo Juventino Giordanetti. Ploger aveva già deciso, avrebbe vestito la maglia bianconera, nonostante il precontratto.

L'affare fece andare su tutte le furie gli allori dirigenti del Milan, i quali non mancarono di minacciare denunce. Così, per far pace tra le due vecchie signore, Gianni Agnelli telefonò al responsabile Fiat di Stoccolma, incaricandolo di trovare l'uomo giusto per placare l'ira dei milanisti. E quel baldo responsabile l'uomo giusto lo trovò, e lo trovò anche bene. Era lui, Gunnar. Di professione faceva il pompiere (giocava tra i dilettanti e voleva il posto fisso) e spense subito qualsiasi acredine tra i due vecchi club. Segnò 16 goal in 15 partite nella sua prima stagione in Serie A e l'anno dopo, dopo 41 anni, il Milan vinse, grazie a lui, lo scudetto. Con buona pace del vecchio Ploger.


----------



## Serginho (20 Maggio 2015)

Il più grande bomber della storia del Milan. Un peccato abbia giocato così tanto tempo fa, avrei voluto vederlo giorno per giorno


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2015)

Dei 225 gol fatti in serie A,solo 2 sono su rigore


----------



## smallball (20 Maggio 2015)

il pompierone,uno dei piu' grandi attaccanti di sempre


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Maggio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Dei 225 gol fatti in serie A,solo 2 sono su rigore



Altro che Capitan Boro


----------

